# Update on Tanner (long)



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Here is an update on Tanner's fear issues, you can see the back story here if you need to: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/147076-what-do-before-gets-worse.html

So just before Christmas we took Tanner to go see a new trainer, who gave me a lot of hope that if I work with him that he can work through his fear issues. He actually told me that Tanner wasn't even that bad - that he's seen dogs with much worse issues turn around.  He told us to make sure to do several things:

1. Work on building his play and food drive at home, and then play with him around people. Gradually have him shift from playing with me, to playing with other people, back to playing with me before the fear hits him. Basically wait until he is really excited about playing, and then sneak in a ball throw or two from other people, then switch back to me BEFORE he gets uncomfortable and quits.

2. Treat him, at ALL times, like he is a normal, non-fearful dog. While I wasn't intentionally coddling him when he was acting skittish, I was unconsciously changing my manner toward him - petting him slower, talking to him softer - basically acting like he was fearful, which just reinforced his fear. 

3. Make sure that OTHER people around him do #2 as well. This is harder to accomplish, because some people just don't listen, in which case I just have to remove Tanner from the situation because they're reinforcing his fear. I also had to make sure that they didn't try to coax him over, hold their hands out to him, or try to bribe or entice him with food or toys - instead, they were to basically ignore him.

4. Teach him some new tricks to offer when meeting people. We just learned bow, beg, shake (a hard one for him because he has to touch people), and roll over (also really hard for him because he has to put himself in a very vulnerable position). 

Overall our first training session went well, and by the end he actually got Tanner to roll over for him! It was HUGE! 

So off on a week-long trip to visit family we went, dogs in tow. I was apprehensive, and I was wondering if all this training was actually going to help. 

Our first stop was at the in-laws for three days. Tanner has been here before, and usually spent the whole time barking/growling/hiding from my FIL, who is a really big guy. He would play fetch outside with my FIL, but once they were back in the house Tanner seemed to forget that he had just played with him. Anyway, this time was much, much better! My in-laws were great about following my instructions on how to act around him, and by the time we left Tanner had only barked once or twice at my FIL, and he actually instigated fetch with my FIL! Yea! I know we're not out of the water yet, but it's definitely progress. 

Then we went to my parents' house for four days. Tanner has met them once, very briefly. My mom doesn't allow dogs in the house, so they were in their crates in the garage (heated) other than when we took them on walks through the woods (which they LOVED...if only I had a nice 100 acres or so...sigh). We had a lot of people in and out, all coming through the garage, and so long as they didn't try to initiate contact with him he did fine. My sister also had her Rottweiler puppy (8 month old BEAST), and they played together well.

So then we came home, and I thought that our trip had gone rather well. I had been dreading it because of how he usually acts, but it seems that the training is paying off.

Here the best part - my in-laws stopped by on New Year's, and I went upstairs to let Tanner out of his crate after reviewing the rules with them (haha, it feels really weird to lay down rules for dh's parents!). I fully expected a barking, growling dog. But Tanner surprised me again - he ran down the stairs, and straight over to dh's mom, his whole body wiggling with excitement! He ran around her and snuggled up to her just like he does to us when we come home!!:wild: I was so surprised! He usually doesn't get close enough for anyone to pet him. Then he ran over to my FIL and BIL and said "hi!", but not long enough for them to pet him. But he didn't bark at them at all! I could see by his body language that he was still nervous - his ears were plastered back and his head was low - but his tail was wagging like crazy and he wasn't reverting to defense mode. Within a few minutes he was even tugging with my FIL and BIL - and he has never tugged with BIL before. 

We still have a LOT of work to do, but I'm so proud of my Tanner and the progress he's made. I was so worried for a while that he might never be able to be around people, but now I have a lot of hope that, with some extra work, he can be a happy pup.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

The changes Tanner is making are really great! Much give you a lot of encouragement to continue. Sounds like you also found just the right trainer for you both.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, thank you! Another member recommended the trainer - he's two hours away but worth the drive.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That is great news!! Tanner is progressing well.:thumbup: It is wonderful that Tanner is going to be able to be around people. It is a long road, but worth it in the end.

I had to give Victor calming meds.(all natural) during the holidays and he still could not be trusted with people. The meds took his edge away, but he still was growling so he went in the crate. He did not lunge/bark at anyone though so that was a little progress.:crazy:

Keep up the good work with Tanner!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Poor Victor. Hey, I'd count that as progress too. I think it's all baby steps with guys like this. It is sad because (with Tanner, at least) you know what a wonderful boy he is when it's just your family around, but he seems like a completely different dog around other people.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is great news! Your trainer sounds like a perfect match for you and Tanner! Thanks for laying out the training plan too--that could be very helpful for other people dealing with the same problems. 

I hope things continue to progress!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Minnieski said:


> 2. Treat him, at ALL times, like he is a normal, non-fearful dog. While I wasn't intentionally coddling him when he was acting skittish, I was unconsciously changing my manner toward him - petting him slower, talking to him softer - basically acting like he was fearful, which just reinforced his fear.
> 
> 3. Make sure that OTHER people around him do #2 as well. This is harder to accomplish, because some people just don't listen, in which case I just have to remove Tanner from the situation because they're reinforcing his fear. I also had to make sure that they didn't try to coax him over, hold their hands out to him, or try to bribe or entice him with food or toys - instead, they were to basically ignore him.




#2 and #3 are going to be the most important for Tanner


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Great news! I, too, had major fear issues when London turned about 8-9 months of age. I had to really work on socializing, like you are doing with Tanner. I cannot believe how much better he is now at almost 2 y/o. Good luck and stick with it. It will pay off in dividends! 
A non-fearful dog makes for a non-fearful owner!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

London's Mom said:


> Great news! I, too, had major fear issues when London turned about 8-9 months of age. I had to really work on socializing, like you are doing with Tanner. I cannot believe how much better he is now at almost 2 y/o. Good luck and stick with it. It will pay off in dividends!
> A non-fearful dog makes for a non-fearful owner!


You know, I think that's a big part of it - I knew he was upset over being around people, so it made me nervous, which only made him more nervous, which made me more nervous - you get the idea.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!! Thank you so much for sending me the PM. I am so happy Jim has been able to help Tanner, not only is he a good trainer with the dogs but also in training us, lol! 

Who knows maybe we will run into each other there some day. Keep up the great work!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how'd I miss this??? a HUGE WAHOOO as well ! I'm so glad you've found a wonderful trainer and your seeing results !! Things can only get better


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think this is Great! congrats to you guys for helping Tanner work through his issues................i know what your going through...................its a great feeling when you see them progress from all the hard work and training!


----------

